

Technologically Illiterate Students - harshpotatoes
http://www.insidehighered.com/news/2010/07/16/techliteracy

======
tintin777
I teach at a small liberal arts university. I too witness the observations
made by the article author more and more. It is especially apparent in one of
the final classes for our degree plan, a class meant as a professional
development and practical prep seminar course. I see students list Microsoft
Word and Windows as a skill on a resume. These same students have no skill
with managing their online identities. Until reading this post I had assumed
this was due to peculiar circumstances of the university, students and major.
While this may still be a factor this article compels me to address this
situation aggressively. Any material from educators who currently address
this?

